# GT XIZANG 29



## TimRbs (1. Dezember 2020)

Hab vor ein paar Wochen von einem Bekannten einen schönen Auftrag bekommen... Rahmen ohne alles mit dem Kommentar: Bau mal auf, so das der Rahmen schön zur Geltung kommt. 
Hier das Ergebnis:


----------



## TimRbs (1. Dezember 2020)

Mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. Dezember 2020)

Hi,

schicker Aufbau! Chapeau!

Nicht nur von der Optik und der Wertigkeit der Parts sehr stimmig, auch der Aufbau wurde wohl mit der Akribie eines Könners und detailverliebten Schraubers realisiert.

Zuglängen top, Hebel sehr ordentlich ausgerichtet, Sattel sauber eingestellt, Ventile aufs Logo ausgerichtet

=> alte Schule würde ich sagen!!! 

Sehr gut gemacht!

VG
peru


----------



## zingel (4. Dezember 2020)

kann man so machen!


----------



## Raze (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde den Aufbau klasse

Einzig an die großen Ritzel und die 5 Liter Trinkflaschen kann ich mich an einem so schönen Klassiker nie gewöhnen .


----------



## Joobxx (8. Dezember 2020)

Raze schrieb:


> Ich finde den Aufbau klasse
> 
> Einzig an die großen Ritzel und die 5 Liter Trinkflaschen kann ich mich an einem so schönen Klassiker nie gewöhnen .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1163524


was ist das denn hier, ein E-Bike????


----------



## Raze (13. Februar 2021)

Hallo, bist du das Bike schon einmal richtig gefahren? Hast du Probleme mit einer schleifenden Bremsscheibe? Danke für die Info und viel Spaß mit dem "Klassiker"!


----------



## epic2006 (16. Februar 2021)

Sehr schön geworden, so ganz anders als mein Aufbau, aber schön dezent und edel.
@Raze : ich hab jetzt mehrere tausend Kilometer auf dem Rahmen, bei vernünftiger Konfig der Bremse und genauer Einstellung hatte ich da keinerlei Probleme...

Gruss Gerrit


----------



## Raze (16. Februar 2021)

@epic2006 , beim Aufbau habe ich immer deinen im Kopf und als Messlatte gesehen, mittlerweile gefällt mir das XIZANG von @TimRbs  auch sehr, sehr gut.


----------



## epic2006 (16. Februar 2021)

Haben beide was, nur halt völlig unterschiedlich. Ich find es aber schon interessant was für unterschiedliche Konzepte aus identischen Rahmen gemacht werden.


----------



## Raze (5. März 2021)

Auch schön:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (28. April 2022)

Kann man auch drauß machen....


----------

